# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  غباء بعض البنات في الكمبيوتر

## king of love

غـــبـــاء البنات بالكمبيوتر بقووووة


حيالله الربع كلهم شباب المنتدي الحلوين وبنات المنتدي ...

شوفو البنات لما يتشرون كمبيوترات يعني مواكبه التطور واهي ماتعرف شي فييه وهاذي مواقف البنات مع اصحاب محلات الكمبيوتر 

- وحده دخلت محل للكمبيوتر وقال لصاحب المحل

لو سمحت.. أبي ويندوز إكس بي ملون !!. 

صاحب المحل قعد هخخخ


- وحده داقه على محل الصيانة الي تتعامل معه وقاعد الخبير يشرحلها الانترنت بكل اهتمام فجأه قاطعته بسؤال ماادري شلون جاي
قالت: الحين أيهم أفضل الإنترنت أم الهارد ديسك ؟ 

راعي المحل انفجر فيه عرج وانتقل الى رحمة الله 


- وحده اول ماشرت الجهاز مسويه نفسها فاههمههههههه 
وراحت للمحل وقالت بكل برود لو سمحت.. أبي حبر لشاشة ( إل جي فلاترون ) 
على بالها الالوان تطبعها الشاشه نفسها 


- وحده اشترت طابعه من احد المحلات وماتعرّف عليها الجهاز دقت على المحل
شنو تتوقعون قالت لصاحب المحل؟؟؟

قالت:يا أخي أنا حطيت الطابعة قدام الكمبيوتر 3 ساعات متواصلة ومع ذلك ما تعرّف عليها !!.
طخخخخخ لا مافيه شي 
بس الهندي قفل السماعه وكنسل الفيزا ورجع لديرة يشتغل بمزرعتهم ابركله لووووول 


- هذي دقت على الصيانه وقالت لهم جهازها مايشتغل
سالوها عن السبب شفيييه !! 
قالت لا كان فيه فيروس ورشيت داخله فليت


أتمنى ان البنات ما يزعلون والغرض فقط الدردشة والصرقعه ونتقبل منهم أي رد بسهة الصدر

----------


## سحابة نور

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد مواااااقف خخخ الله لا يبلانا

يسلمووو


تحياتي

----------


## coffe

*ههههههههههههههههـ*

*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هههههههههههههه
حلوه منك اخوي
يسلمووووووو

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## همسة ألم

خخخخخخخخخخ
حشه مو بنات 
هههههه
 يسلموووووووووووو ع الطرح الحلو

----------


## بقآيا حنين

هههههههههههه
يسلموا اخوي
بس نبغى نقرأ غباء الشباب مع الكمبيوتر
تحياتي

----------


## king of love

يسلموووووووووو ع المرور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*يعطيك العافية أخوي..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## علي pt

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*انتبه لحالك أخوي لايطقونك البنات ..*

----------


## king of love

يسلموووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------


## مريم صالح

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## looovely

ههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآي 
           حلووووووووووه,,بس مو كأنكم مسوينا من العصر 
                  الحجري,,اسم الله علينا من هالتخلف
                 يسلموووووووو خيو ع الطرح الظريف
                        تحياتي,,looovely

----------


## fatemah

> غـــبـــاء البنات بالكمبيوتر بقووووة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - وحده داقه على محل الصيانة الي تتعامل معه وقاعد الخبير يشرحلها الانترنت بكل اهتمام فجأه قاطعته بسؤال ماادري شلون جاي
> قالت: الحين أيهم أفضل الإنترنت أم الهارد ديسك ؟ 
> 
> راعي المحل انفجر فيه عرج وانتقل الى رحمة الله 
> ...



 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
زعلت  :sad2: 


امزح  :toung: 
ههههههههههههههههه
 عجبني غباء هالثلاث ههههههههه اما الهندي مسكين خخخخخ
يسلمووو ع الطرح الرائعة لاعدمنا الجديد
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## khozam

ههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

هههههههه

عجبوني مرررررررررررة

يسلموووووووو اخويي 

اهم شئ لا يزعلوا اخواتنا

هههههههههههههههه

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------


## همس الحبيب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يسلموووووووووا

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------


## جورجي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
يسلمووو

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------


## جررريح الررروح

ههههههههههههه
حلوة بس انتبه الى روحك
لايسون حرب عليك
سلااااام

----------


## صمته جرحني

هههههههههههههههههههه 


يسلموا  

تحياتي

----------


## علوكه

هههههههههههههههههههه
يسلموووووووو

----------


## تــــــــــاج

هههههههههههههههههه ضحك صدق اغبياء

بس نبغى نشووف غبااائكم بعد لو ماايجووز بس غباائناا ؟؟.؟؟؟

استنى غباائكم طييب ؟....؟؟.

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_ههههههههههههههههههههههه_
تسلم على النكت الحلوة
عاد سالفة أيهو أحسن
المبيوتر أو الهاردسك 
ههههه
مع تحياتي

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------


## جنة الحسين

*شدعوى ،، هدولا شكلهم جايين من البر على طول للكمبيوتر (( يعني بدو رحّل )) * 

*خخخخ*

* تشكر على الموضوع*

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووووووووووووو عالمرور

----------

